# Tutorial zu MVC gesucht



## Gast (1. Dez 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie bin ich zu blöde, aber das mit der Trennung von Model View und Controller krieg ich nicht wirklich in meinen Kopf. Model und View sind soweit klar. Jetzt aber die Verbindung der beiden durch die Controller-Ebene, dass schnall ich einfach nicht. Im Prinzip geht es ja darum, das z.B. ein Textfeld darüber benachrichtigt wird, einen neuen Text zu zeigen, wenn bei Klick auf einen Button -im Model- eine Funktion ausgeführt wurde, die diesen Text dann als Rückgabewert bereitstellt.
Somit muss also das Textfeld sich (wo auch immer) registrieren, um von der Änderung des darzustellenden Textes zu erfahren?!? Und der Button muss auch "irgendwo Bescheid sagen"?!?

Gibt's irgendwo ein verständliches Tutorial darüber (MVC für Dummies, oder so)


THX im voraus für jeden Tip


----------



## dotlens (1. Dez 2004)

dbc hat sich die mühe gemacht. schau es dir mal an...
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6090


----------

